# Read this



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/outdoors/ci_6874068


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Good to have you here! What is up with the name change?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Great spin to a story for a little print with you name on it, don't you just love reporters?


----------

